# Jcgriff2 is at 10,000



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

While going through this morning I see that John is at 9999
That is a lot of very helpful posts.
Please keep up the good work! :wave:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work*..:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations, well done

:4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congatulations on the achievement!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done John, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done John!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congatulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John and well done!!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww, beat me to it!

Congrats, John. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations John!!!
Well done and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulatons


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Fantastic work! :beerchug:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent! Always enjoy your concise analysis, let's see another 10K John!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the wonderful help you given everyone here, including me :wave:

BG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It is my pleasure to be here.

I never thought back when that I would ever see this number. 

Soon enough I will be flying even higher - literally. . . @ 30,000 feet on my way home to New Jersey, leaving the Southern California desert behind for a while.

Thank you to all.

John

.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John and well deserved!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have to come home now that it is starting to get colder though.
I went to boot camp in Cape May in January.
Could have done without that.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

congrats JC =]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jamiemac2005 said:


> congrats JC =]


Thanks, Jamey !



`



pat mcgroin said:


> Sorry to hear that you have to come home now that it is starting to get colder though.
> I went to boot camp in Cape May in January.
> Could have done without that.


You are not kidding - it snowed here tonight!

Not much, though - but enough that I had a nice fall on my .... well, it gave the kids a good laugh... until the 4 of them had to help me up! OUCH !!

Thanks again.

John


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi John!!

Seems I missed this one... thought I caught it but reread the thread.....oops!!

Congrats!! That's a lot of time at the kb.....with 4 kids where do you find the time?? I raised 5 and know the parents need a break from time to time....my youngest is 28 and now I get all the time I want on the computer (except when he wants to check his email or check for game cheats). 

I'm not even close to 2k posts, so don't even wait for me to catch up.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

We got 2 inches of snow here yesterday, and it was amazing considering it was 64° here on Thursday!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done JC :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SABL said:


> Hi John!!
> 
> Seems I missed this one... thought I caught it but reread the thread.....oops!!
> 
> ...


The 8 & 11 year-old help me type posts; hence the typos (KIDDING !!)

8,11,15,19 - all are an absolute joy.


`



Jason09 said:


> We got 2 inches of snow here yesterday, and it was amazing considering it was 64° here on Thursday!


As much I as am not fond of Riverside County, CA, these days, I will take their temps anytime - cool by their standards, but some areas out there near 70 today!


'






sandman55 said:


> Well done JC :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


Thank you as always !!



`

`

Thank you to all - It has been one hell of a 21 months so far!!!!

JC

.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi JC!!

Enjoy the time while you have it... the children will mature and move on (unless they are like mine and remain at home).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi JC, better late then never, 10,000 is quite a milestone,only problem is you have run out of fingers the counting will have to be done on the toes. Seriously though you are a true inspiration, congratulations, the time and effort you put in credits you with positive outcomes and the respect of your fellow members, well done my friend.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SABL said:


> Hi JC!!
> 
> Enjoy the time while you have it... the children will mature and move on (unless they are like mine and remain at home).


You're right - my 15 yr-old informed me she is never leaving because she figures it is cheaper. . . until I get "older" that is - she says she LIKE "doesn't do LIKE invalid work" !

`



jenae said:


> Hi JC, better late then never, 10,000 is quite a milestone,only problem is you have run out of fingers the counting will have to be done on the toes. Seriously though you are a true inspiration, congratulations, the time and effort you put in credits you with positive outcomes and the respect of your fellow members, well done my friend.


jenae - good to see you as always. Boy oh boy, the stories that I could tell - those being on the subject of just how much I have learned from you. I mean that with all sincerity. Thank you. John

.


----------

